# Lesser jerboa care



## MatildaLoves (Jun 2, 2014)

I am thinking of getting a pair of lesser jerboas (Jaculus jaculus). I have already done lots of resreach on their husbandry needs etc, but am looking for specific advice on the following:

1) Heat/light requirements. Do they need a heat mat/lamp, and if so all day/night (obvs wouldn't leave a lamp on all night!)? All year? What is the ideal temeprature for keeping them?

2) What is the best diet to feed them? I know they need a seed mix and supplementary veg etc, but what is the best complete/commercial mix to give them as thier staple diet?

Thanx 
Tilly


----------

